# Danish Soldiers Killed in Helmand



## tomahawk6 (19 Dec 2008)

The gist of the news release is that 3 soldiers were killed in an IED blast in Helmand.Their M113G3 was a total loss.A fourth soldier is in hospital.The soldiers were from the Guards Hussar Regiment.They had been part of a convoy in the Gereshk Valley between Price and Armadillo. 

Rest in Peace and prayers for a full recovery for the injured soldier.

http://www.dr.dk/Nyheder/Indland/2008/12/19/205232.htm

Tre danske soldater dræbt i Afghanistan
19. dec. 2008 21.23 Indland Opdat.: 19. dec. 2008 22.31
Tre danske soldater er blevet dræbt, mens en er blevet såret i Afghanistan, oplyser Hærens Operative Kommando.

Det skete i eftermiddags i Helmand-provinsen, hvor de danske styrker er udstationeret.

På operationsbordet
De tre sad i en pansret mandskabsvogn, der blev ramt af en vejsidebombe eller en mine i Helmand-provinsen nær militærbasen Price, oplyser chefen for HOK, Poul Kiærskou til DR Nyheder.

Kiærskou kan ikke oplyse om den sårede soldats tilstand ud over, at han er på oprationsbordet på felthospitalet i Camp Bastion. De pårørende er underrettet.

- Vi har i dag lidt et hårdt tab med tre dræbte og en såret dansk soldat som følge af en vejsidebombe eller mine.  For familie og pårørende til de faldne soldater er det et ubærligt tab. Vi vil gøre alt hvad vi kan, for at støtte dem i denne svære stund, siger Poul Kiærskou.


Eskorterede kolonne
Oberst Henrik Sommer oplyser til Ekstra Bladet, at angrebet skete, da det danske køretøj eskorterede en kolonne forsyningskøretøjer, der var undervejs mellem Camp Armadillo og Camp Price i Gereskh-dalen.  

De tre faldne og den sårede dansker er alle mænd og i alderen 21-23 år. De var tjenestegørende ved stabs- og logistik-kompagniet og kommer fra Garderhusar-regimentet i Slagelse.

Trist dag for Danmark
Statsminister Anders Fogh Rasmussen siger i en udtalelse, at det er en trist dag for Danmark.

- Og det er med dyb sorg, at jeg har modtaget meddelelsen om, at tre danske soldater er blevet dræbt og en er blevet hårdt såret i Helmand-provinsen i Afghanistan i dag. Min største medfølelse går til de pårørende til de dræbte. Deres tab kan intet erstatte, siger statsministeren.

Med de seneste tre dødsfald har i alt 22 danske soldater mistet livet i tjenesten siden 2002. Alene i år har 12 danske soldater mistet livet i Afghanistan.


----------



## YYC Retired (19 Dec 2008)

I echo the thoughts above.... 

Rest in Peace and prayers for a full recovery for the injured soldier.


----------



## 1feral1 (19 Dec 2008)

More sad news from our Allies.

OWDU.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (19 Dec 2008)

Sigh....what a horrible christmas it's going to be for many families. RIP to all.


----------



## geo (20 Dec 2008)

There liveth forever more....

Rest in peace


----------



## R933ex (20 Dec 2008)

RIP. I'm hoping that the families can find some solace in the positive work they were doing.


----------

